#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-18
<BUGabundo> morning
<vilasboas> Boa tarde Ubuntistas :D
<BUGabundo> evening!
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-19
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-20
<Alchimista> boas, ao actualziar o kernel, há alguma forma de ele eliminar automáticamente a versão mais antiga? Tenho já uns 20 :S
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
<PhoenixSTF> rm -rf /windows
<PhoenixSTF> boas :)
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-21
<BUGabundo> evening friends of the relay protocol
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-22
<BUGabundo> good afternoon folks! dead dead DEAD tired  but karting was great
<PhoenixSTF> wb
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-23
<BUGabundo> i share his enthusiasm! i better go to bed! https://plus.google.com/110546133384368429145/posts/QWbCBz8oi6u
<BUGabundo> bRoas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-24
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<licensed> boa noite. alguem ja usou um perfume chamado musgo real? é bom?
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> viva
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rtweeg> Boa tarde a todos
<rtweeg> Alguém teria o sources.list do ubuntu 8.10 intrepid?
<rtweeg> preciso de repositórios que funcionem para este versao do ubuntu
<ZZzzZzzz_> rtweeg,  os repositórios  ja nao existen desde abril 2010
<rtweeg> neste caso tem alguma alternativa?
<rtweeg> Ou eu teria que atualizar a distribuição?
<ZZzzZzzz_> reactualiza
<ZZzzZzzz_> oops ja se foi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Rodrigo_BR> ola pesoal
<Rodrigo_BR> tudo bem
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<Rodrigo_BR> tou bem
<Rodrigo_BR> eu sou novo aki
<Rodrigo_BR> nesse aplicativo de bate papo por Ubuntu
<astroo-> ok
<Rodrigo_BR> e tenho uma duvida
<Rodrigo_BR> dos comandos
<astroo-> diz
<Rodrigo_BR> Quais é os comandos basicos
<astroo-> ./list
<astroo-> sem .
<astroo-> mas aqui so parecem os canais oficiais
<astroo-> existem canais com ##canalblabla que nao existe maneira de saber
<Rodrigo_BR> tenta
<Rodrigo_BR> usando o comando
<Rodrigo_BR> tenta ai
<astroo-> ?
<Rodrigo_BR> vc é de onde
<astroo-> Portugal
<Rodrigo_BR> legal
<Rodrigo_BR> Seja Bem vindo
<astroo-> eu nao disse o mesmo que o meu campo nao e ubuntu
<Rodrigo_BR> Qua SO vc usa
<Rodrigo_BR> Ubuntu ou Debian
<astroo-> nao linux
<Rodrigo_BR> legal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pedro> olá pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<okdamn> hi sorry guys
<okdamn> does "perto" is "nearby" in english ?
<okdamn> i mean nearby = perto in portuguese?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-19
<astroo-> New vulnerability in Java 7 opens door to 10-year-old attack, researchers say  http://www.pcworld.com/article/2044670/new-vulnerability-found-in-java-7-opens-door-to-10yearold-attack-researchers-say.html
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<iLogical> o que significa CP em pt de portugal no contexto para uma ficha de cadastro de passagem aérea?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-21
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> There has been a security breach on the Ubuntu Forums. The Canonical IS team is working hard as we speak to restore normal operations. This page will be updated regularly with progress reports.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-14
<ckt1g3r> kumé mambos tásse bacano?
<ckt1g3r> ya tou fixe
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<ckt1g3r> oi
<ckt1g3r> sim ,spu :)
<ckt1g3r> sou*
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<ckt1g3r> :9
<ckt1g3r> :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> hello people
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-18
<Paulo> boas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-19
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-07-19
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-07-20
<raistaparta> olá
#ubuntu-pt 2016-07-24
<ruisilva> boa tarde, preciso de ajuda urgente
<ruisilva> \join #ubuntu
<danielmatos> Hi
<danielmatos> Isto é boas ;)
<danielmatos> Esta por ai alguem xd?
